
Ask HN: How do I learn php or Web development? - teachmetocode
I&#x27;m not new I been doing a few tutorials I know my way around a book or screencast recommendation would be help
======
savethefuture
[https://laracasts.com](https://laracasts.com) \- Jeffery Way has some great
php videos, generally focused towards the php framework Laravel but he also
has standard php videos.

~~~
mohsinr
Exactly! We were typing at the same time. Laracasts is the best, for best
practices for php development.

------
saluki
I recommend these two books for getting started. You should be able to order
from your library, obtain used on amazon or maybe even find pdf files online.

Head First HTML and CSS

Work along with the tutorials as you're going through the book.

Head First PHP & MySQL

Same thing here work along with the examples.

After you have those completed or along the way pick a php app that you would
use, maybe a to do list, organize/track something you collect and try to build
it from scratch.

Google and StackOverflow will be your friends here.

After you complete that one a good next step is Laracasts.com. There are free
videos to get you started in PHP and Laravel(Framework).

Maybe rebuild your personal app you created using the Laravel Framework.

Next I'd recommend The Head First Javascript and jQuery books are good for
getting your feet wet too while you're working through laracasts free content.

There is lots to learn but this will give you a good foundation to get started
and continue learning.

Have Fun.

------
dabber
PHP The Right Way[0] is a helpful living doc.

Also I found it helpful to start messing around with WordPress[1] in a vagrant
box[2][3]. Start by playing around modifying pre-built themes and plugins.
There are tons of tutorials, just google[4] around.

[0] [http://www.phptherightway.com/](http://www.phptherightway.com/)

[1] [http://wordpress.org/](http://wordpress.org/)

[2] [https://github.com/Varying-Vagrant-
Vagrants/VVV](https://github.com/Varying-Vagrant-Vagrants/VVV)

[3]
[https://github.com/vagrantpress/vagrantpress](https://github.com/vagrantpress/vagrantpress)

[4] [https://duckduckgo.com/](https://duckduckgo.com/)

EDIT: I know those aren't really books, sorry

------
mohsinr
For php and web development in general I highly recommend Laraccasts.
[https://laracasts.com/series](https://laracasts.com/series)

Also for web development in general take free course at udacity, taught by
reddit founder.

Also on codacadmy and codeschool have some qualified free screencasts to teach
professional web development to beginners.

------
crispytx
<?= justDoIt ?>

<!--
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXsQAXx_ao0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXsQAXx_ao0)
\-->

------
babyrainbow
Please don't learn Php if you are serious about being a professional
programmer.

Python is a much better starting point.

------
gesman
<?php

echo 'Hello world!';

------
teachmetocode
nothing seemed to be aimed at poor folks!

~~~
marktangotango
I submit to you that web development and php are two different things. Many
people learn them together, but they can be learned separately. For example,
creating web pages is as simple as create .html file on your desktop, editing
it with notepad (or whatever) and opening with your browser. There are CORS
services you can make ajax calls against, when you get to that point. This way
you can learn frontend html, css, and javascript completely independent of
backend code.

------
shadkhan
You can go to Treehouse
([http://referrals.trhou.se/shadkhan2](http://referrals.trhou.se/shadkhan2)).
I learned for 3 months straight and got a junior web dev gig for 65k. You will
get a 50% referral if you sign up.

